# kittens due in 4 days



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

getting very excited now as my queen is due her kittens in 4 days, expecting little brown tabby/whites and silver tabbies.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice good luck with her birth


----------



## MrsWright (Oct 4, 2012)

Oo how exciting. Good luck with the birth and Remember to put up some piccys. x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Hope all goes well and look forward to pics


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fingers crossed that she doesn't keep you waiting and all goes well


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

good luck to you and your girl, fingers crossed for a smooth delivery.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she better not keep me waiting too long, last litter was bang on time and she is big so dread to think how many are in side.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck mine are due tomorrow...I'm expecting blue(s) i hope as last time she had one which was a lilac and went 68 days.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how exciting, hope all goes well, keep us posted, get the camera ready,,_


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Good luck! :thumbup: Hopefully you won't be kept waiting as long as me!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

dancemagicdance said:


> Good luck! :thumbup: Hopefully you won't be kept waiting as long as me!!


luckily i know the due date so i shouldnt be kept waiting too long.
its so much harder when you rescue a pregnant cat and have to guess on the dates.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Very true! What I wouldn't give to know Pip's due date!! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well, I've got one due tomorrow


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Hope all goes well, I've got one due tomorrow


wishing you well with your litter, we will have lots of photos in afew weeks then.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Hope all goes well, I've got one due tomorrow


My girl is due today so it's mine, yours and catcoonz who will be first? my girl normaly goes between 68/70 days. I bet i will be last:ihih:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i bet my girl is last as she is 63 days saturday.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

kelzcats said:


> My girl is due today so it's mine, yours and catcoonz who will be first? my girl normaly goes between 68/70 days. I bet i will be last:ihih:


This girls first litter, she's currently on 64 and looking like we'll have them soon. Mine tend to go on 64-66

Good luck with your litter.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_three litters due, how exciting, cant wait for pictures,_


----------



## MouseyMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Its Mousey's day 63 on Saturday too!!  Its both of our first time (as in me and her) I think we are as worried as each other. She keeps looking at me as if to say 'help me mummy'. 

I hope all goes well for you, it looks like a competition with a lot of us to see who's first. Sunday would be great as its the only day i dont work. Fingers crossed for safe deliveries for us all. Exciting!!!!!!


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> i bet my girl is last as she is 63 days saturday.


Tilly loves to keep me waiting....she normaly has one so the chances are she will go 70/71 days like last time as they do with smaller litters but what a big baby he was and beautiful with the milk bar all to himself nothing better.

She is a BIG baby when giving birth as with you all i surpose it's a alnighter what they love to do to use, cups of coffee and match sticks for the eyes and a sore bum.

Wouldn't miss it for the world i love seeing babies coming into the world i'm always with my girls when they give birth solitary confinement for me a week before and after


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> This girls first litter, she's currently on 64 and looking like we'll have them soon. Mine tend to go on 64-66
> 
> Good luck with your litter.


You too hope all goes well


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

MouseyMoo said:


> Its Mousey's day 63 on Saturday too!!  Its both of our first time (as in me and her) I think we are as worried as each other. She keeps looking at me as if to say 'help me mummy'.
> 
> I hope all goes well for you, it looks like a competition with a lot of us to see who's first. Sunday would be great as its the only day i dont work. Fingers crossed for safe deliveries for us all. Exciting!!!!!!


Good luck hope all goes well for your girl


----------



## MouseyMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Any news???????


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my girls asleep, no signs of any babies yet but she does tend to have fast labours so keeping a watch on her.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> my girls asleep, no signs of any babies yet but she does tend to have fast labours so keeping a watch on her.


_make sure the camera is on the ready,,,_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

camera is ready shame my girl is still fast asleep. she isnt eating today and has been in the nesting box for 15 hours now so hope kittens will arrive soon.
have vets emergency on standby aswell just in case for a home visit.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> camera is ready shame my girl is still fast asleep. she isnt eating today and has been in the nesting box for 15 hours now so hope kittens will arrive soon.
> have vets emergency on standby aswell just in case for a home visit.


_awwwwww how exciting, i have my fingers crossed all goes well, i will be watching this thread like a hawk hahahahaha,_


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Come on my lovely, we're all waiting to see these kitties of yours!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

may need to wait until monday, she is very happy curled up in her nesting box but no signs of labour yet.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

so exciting, cant wait to see pics


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Monday, but im at work til half 9 on monday night, thats not fair  haha


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

These girls are too fond of keeping us waiting just lately


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

well the good news is my girl is at the first stage of labour, i expect kittens today or this evening.
she hasnt lost the plug yet but i can see the kittens pressing down as she walks with her back legs crouched down.
everything thing is in sertilisation at the moment, maybe for the first time kittens will be born in the day and not 3am.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

can't wait to see them. i was lucky with tabitha having them at 6pm. no sitting up all night - mind you i had plenty of sleepless nights leading upto the birth


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww brilliant news im so excited, i will be watching this thread all day now, good luck got everything crossed, xxxxxxx_


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> well the good news is my girl is at the first stage of labour, i expect kittens today or this evening.
> she hasnt lost the plug yet but i can see the kittens pressing down as she walks with her back legs crouched down.
> everything thing is in sertilisation at the moment, maybe for the first time kittens will be born in the day and not 3am.


Tilly has been loseing her mucus plug since 11.00pm last night still no kittens, she's being her normal lazy self.

Good luck hope all goes well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sounds like you will have kittens before me then.
my girl still has her plug but once this comes away kittens follow 30 minutes later. i hope its not a 3am birth again.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Popped on in work and I'm shocked to see she's in labour! Hopefully for your sake she'll of had them all by later today, unless she's had them already haha


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

dont get too excited yet, labour goes in 3 stages and we are still in the first stage which can last 48 hours.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> dont get too excited yet, labour goes in 3 stages and we are still in the first stage which can last 48 hours.


_Dont say that and spoil the excitment.:w00t: im sure i just read some where someones cat is pushing,  i better go check which cat it was !!!!!!!:blush:_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i think you will find that a kitten has been born already, sadly its not mine.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> i think you will find that a kitten has been born already, sadly its not mine.


*WHAT !!!!!!!!! have i missed it, oh damn, my fault for chatting to much, better go and have a look.:w00t:,,:blink:,*


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Hoping for some news?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

no news on my queen, shes still asleep i expect shes waiting for me to go to work and i will miss it and come home to a litter of beautiful kittens.


----------



## MouseyMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine hasn't started either. My other half has the day off work tomorrow so he knows to phone me as soon as something starts to happen. And I know he will because he won't be able to handle it by himself!!  
She keeps staring at me, a bit weird actually. She's spending more time with us today rather than sat in the hall so I think things will happen soon. 
Look forward to hearing about yours


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my girls in active labour, she is growling away so kittens soon.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh how exciting! Hope it all goes well for her!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she has easy labours so will be fine and she adores her kittens.
will update once all kittens are born as i dont like to leave her inbetween kittening.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

No kittens yet? Poor mummy, hope she's doing ok!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

not yet, that means a night time birth yet again.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

She's doing it on purpose to you


----------



## MouseyMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Come on little one don't keep your mummy waiting. My Mouse who was showing no signs went into Labour this evening at 7.45 and has 4 cute little kittens. I hope yours goes as smoothly as mine did.  
Look forward to seeing pics of yours


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ohh you have babies......congratulations. hope kittens and mummy are doing well.
my girl has been huffing and puffing all afternoon, then went to slee and has started panting again half hour ago. shes going to make me sit up all night then probably have them tomorrow. the joys of breeding.

sad day today as 2 of my babies went to their new homes, miss them alot but wonderful homes which is great. the new owners will stay in touch so thats good.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Hoping the labour isnt much longer for bree...my mum just came and asked "So, how are the kittens in oxford?" pretty safe to say she's under thier spell already


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thats why im still waiting for her babies to arrive, shes keeping you all on your toes especially me.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

You are kidding me! wow! haha I honestly thought i'd come on to see pictures this morning, how long can a labour last?!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

with bree shes normally on time but her sister does keep me waiting 3 days.
bree is fine though and kittens will arrive soon.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Ooo, just seen this thread! Babies, how exciting!! What colours are you hoping for?  x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Ooo, just seen this thread! Babies, how exciting!! What colours are you hoping for?  x


eventually when she decides to have them i will have brown classic tabby with or without white and silver tabbies.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

babies being born.....first brown classic tabby born at 9.30pm.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo hoo :thumbup1: Hope everything is going well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Woo hoo :thumbup1: Hope everything is going well


perfectly to the book, have 2 babies now and a very good size, 3 more to come.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woo hooooooo


----------



## MouseyMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> perfectly to the book, have 2 babies now and a very good size, 3 more to come.


Do you have your 5 healthy babies now? Are these your Maine coon kittys? (im not sure if you breed another?)

Out of interest how much does a new born Maine coon weigh? 
A friend of mine has two adults and they are such loving cats arent they.

Look forward to seeing pics if you can.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Hope all has gone well, and all kittens are safely delivered._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she still has 2 left inside so vet check in the morning to be safe.
i dont know how much they weigh at birth, if they are content and mums feeding them fine i normally wait for 3 days unless i think there is a problem then i weigh every day.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

good luck at the vets tomorrow - hope everything goes well with the other two kittens


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou, they are still moving and when i spoke to the vet today he wasnt that concerned. a scan will reveal all and you never know she may have had these 2 by then.
have vets with the kittens injured eye tomorrow as well, so all go for me.
his eye ulcer is improving so i am very hopeful he will keep his eye.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> thankyou, they are still moving and when i spoke to the vet today he wasnt that concerned. a scan will reveal all and you never know she may have had these 2 by then.
> have vets with the kittens injured eye tomorrow as well, so all go for me.
> his eye ulcer is improving so i am very hopeful he will keep his eye.


gentle bump to see how the kittens are doing


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Gosh this is an old thread of mine, kittens was born well and healthy and all reserved except the silver boy which im keeping.
my queen is doing my head in though, 3rd season in 7 weeks so may look to see what the vet advises on this.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you seen the acupressure method for ending a call?

(NOT written by me!)



> I am right handed, so I grasp the female by the back of the neck with my left hand, as a male would. Just above the anus and under the tail, there are two soft pockets, on either side. Press forward with your finger, press firmly. Within a few seconds, you will hear the mating growl, let go and stand back. She will roll exactly as if she would if a male had bred her.
> 
> This is much safer than introducing a thermometer into the vulva, and works every time. I would suggest doing it every time she presents, and she wil go out of heat in a couple of days.


There's a video somewhere, I've lost the link, but the female does all the shouting and rolling of a natural mating.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No i havent seen that method before, i do know vets use the cotton bud method as the act of mating but heard it only takes them out of season for anything between 3 days to 7 days.


----------

